# IP-Adresse erreichbar, Domainname nicht



## rawe28 (30. Okt. 2008)

Hallo, 

ich habe einen Server nach diesem Howto eingerichtet 

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_debian_etch_p3

und anschließend ispCONFIG genau nach Anleitung installiert.

Unter der IP-Adresse ist die Platzhalterseite jetzt auch erreichbar, unter dem Domainnamen aber nicht. 

What is here loose?
Was muss ich hier ändern?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß

Ralph

P.S.
IspConfig läuft insgesamt auch relativ lahm, die Ladezeiten sind von Seite zu Seite ziemlich langatmig.


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2008)

Ist Dein Server hinter einem Router und hat eine private IP oder hat er eine öffentliche IP?


----------



## rawe28 (30. Okt. 2008)

Hallo, 

ich begreife es nicht, aber auf einmal ist meine Antwort auf Till´s Frage weg, nachdem ich die Seite neu geladen hab. 

Deswegen nochmal.

die Ip-Adresse ist öffentlich und aus einem Subnetz bei Hetzner.
 Die Haupt-IP ist 78.46.79.2 Domain morgen-licht.de.
Die Adresse um die es geht ist aus dem Subnetz 78.46.254.181, Domain 
florrinda.eu
Beide sind unter dem Domainnamen nicht aufrufbar, aber unter ihren IP-Adressen.
ispConfig hat beim Setup die nameserver www.morgen-licht eingetragen.Bei Hetzner sind aber noch die Hetzner-Nameserver eingetragen.
 Kann es daran liegen?

Gruß 

Ralph


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2008)

Die IP des A-Records der Domain (auf dem authoritive Nameserver, also dem von Hetzner und nicht dem in ISPConfig) muss identisch sein mit der IP, die Du in ISPConfig für die Website ausgewählt hast. Änderungen im DNS brauchen bis zu 48 Stunden um wirksam zu werden.


----------



## rawe28 (30. Okt. 2008)

Danke, werd es mir dann mal genau anschauen.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## rawe28 (30. Okt. 2008)

Hab es kontrolliert, und ist alles richtig eingetragen.

Die Einträge in /etc/bind lautren aber alle auf 

@    IN    SOA    localhost. root.localhost. (

Die /db-root sagt unter Anderem

;; ANSWER SECTION:
.            518400    IN    NS    A.ROOT-SERVERS.NET.

und
;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
A.ROOT-SERVERS.NET.    3600000    IN    A    198.41.0.4
B.ROOT-SERVERS.NET.    3600000    IN    A    192.228.79.201

Dies sind doch lauter interne Adressen.

Muß das nicht geändert werden?

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## rawe28 (30. Okt. 2008)

*Frage zu IP-Adresse erreichbar, Domainname nicht*



Zitat von Till:


> Die IP des A-Records der Domain (auf dem authoritive Nameserver, also dem von Hetzner und nicht dem in ISPConfig) muss identisch sein mit der IP, die Du in ISPConfig für die Website ausgewählt hast. Änderungen im DNS brauchen bis zu 48 Stunden um wirksam zu werden.


Hallo Till,

ich hab ispConfig jestzt komplett deinstalliert und anschließend neu installiert.

Dies ist aber nicht das erste Mal und ich befürchte, daß das gleiche Problem wieder auftaucht.

Deshalb meine Fragen:

Beim Setup kommt die Meldung

```
Starting ftp server: proftpd - setting default address to 127.0.0.1
```
ist das richtig so?Oder muß ich das ändern?


In ispConfig ist aks Netzmaske 255.255.255.0 voreingestellt.
Meine Netzmaske in der /interfaces bei Hetzner ist aber auf 255.255.255.255 eingestellt.
Muß ich das ändern?

weiter ist in ispConfig der DefaultNs1 und2 auf www.morgenlicht eingestellt.
Meine Einstellung bei Hetzner zeigt aber auf die Hetzner Nameserver.
Muß ich das ändern?

Die Admin Email zeigt auf root@localhost
Bekomme ich dann trotzdem Nachrichten an meine eigentliche Admin Email, die ich beim Setup angegeben habe

Wäre sehr nett, wenn du oder jemand anders noch Zeit hätten mir das zu beantworten, komme sonst nämlich nicht weiter

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Till (31. Okt. 2008)

> ist das richtig so?Oder muß ich das ändern?


Das ist ok so.



> In ispConfig ist aks Netzmaske 255.255.255.0 voreingestellt.
> Meine Netzmaske in der /interfaces bei Hetzner ist aber auf 255.255.255.255 eingestellt.
> Muß ich das ändern?


Nein. Die autom. netzwerkkonfiguration ist in ISPConfig standardmäßig deaktiviert, daher spielt die Netzmaske in ISPConfig keine Rolle.



> weiter ist in ispConfig der DefaultNs1 und2 auf www.morgenlicht eingestellt.
> Meine Einstellung bei Hetzner zeigt aber auf die Hetzner Nameserver.
> Muß ich das ändern?


Nein. Das sind die Nameserver die ISPConfig standardmäßig beim Anlegen neuer DNS Records auf dem internen BIND verwendet und nicht die Nameserver, welche Dein Linux System zu Auflösen von Domians verwendet.



> Die Admin Email zeigt auf root@localhost
> Bekomme ich dann trotzdem Nachrichten an meine eigentliche Admin Email, die ich beim Setup angegeben habe


Diese Emailadresse verwendet ISPConfig z.B. als Empfänger bei Quota Überschreitungen. Du solltest Sie auf Deine richtige Emailadresse setzen.


----------

